# Acer HT2000 MCP61PM-AM rev 1 Help



## spartanmk1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, i had a computer quit out on my back in July, and i just got around to trying to fix it, i originally thought it was the CPU, so i got a new CPU, hey, it is an upgrade, so no love lost. But it is still getting issues. The fans are spinning up, but there is no graphical data displayed. 

The CPU was part of the problem, before it was replaced, the fans would start, then stop. So, that is now replaced, and the fans are running. But as i said, there is no display.

I am stumped, anyone got any ideas? :4-dontkno


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

We need you to post the exact specs of your system, such as RAM amount and brand, PSU wattage and brand, what's your CPU, GPU, etc.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them

check if you need a bios update to support the new cpu


----------



## spartanmk1 (Jul 5, 2008)

We isolated the problem to the motherboard D= it looks like when the CPU burnt out it transferred the heat to the Mobo, doin some nasty stuff. So, i am going to have to get a new Mobo

but here is the specs anyway 
Acer
4 gigs of ram
250 gig hard drive
Gforce 7600 Gt 
new 2.8 Ghz AMD Dual Core AW2 Socket
The mobo is a stock Acer board, bout 4 years old
has a 250 watter inside


I just got a new CPU for it, thinking maybe the CPU burnt out, which it did, and the new CPU fixed part of the problem. Before it went in, the fans would spin up, then stop. now, they stay on, but nothing else works. 

We rest the CMOS, no dice
We tried the onboard video card, No Dice

The power button on the frotn turns it on, but it says "No U!" when we try to turn it off from there. So i have to resort using the plug in the back.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what m/board
this sets the alrm bells ringing

250 watter


----------



## spartanmk1 (Jul 5, 2008)

it is a micro ATX if that helps at all


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you listed this foxconn board as the original

HT2000 MCP61PM-AM rev 1 

what replacement did you get for it
your psu needs to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## spartanmk1 (Jul 5, 2008)

It is actually a stock Acer board, with the stock PSU in it, i have my 450 out and sitting because, really, i can't use it right now. I would put it in the new computer, but it only has one SATA and the new computer is all SATA

as i said, it looks like when the CPU overheated and burnt out, it hit the mobo too, so, i am going to have to look for a new one, and donate the old one to my class


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's made by foxconn for acer

the original cause of the burn out was most likely the underpowered psu going


----------



## spartanmk1 (Jul 5, 2008)

well, i had a 450 watt PSU in when it burned, brand new. I had to get it for a new videocard


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wattage isn't all, especially when it's about GPUs.

What brand is the 450w PSU?


----------



## spartanmk1 (Jul 5, 2008)

It's a GenMax or something like that


----------



## DarknessS3 (Oct 26, 2008)

Follow the link given above for Corsair 550w Power supplies.

Very likely that the PSU caused the trouble.


----------

